# Place Your Bets!!



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Accuweather.com is currently (1/15/13 10:30a) calling for 3-6" for our area (49423) tomorrow afternoon and evening, that would make it our first full push for the 2012-13 season, while noaa.gov is only calling for a half inch in the same time frame. The local weather guys seem to be all over the board also. What is your prediction??


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Everything I see for your area is well north of you. I would bet on a Dusting at best.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

gonna be north of us like SSS said, I hear we should have a nice storm on thursday though!! Calling for snow squals n near white out condiions!!!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I would bet you'll be on here tomorrow telling us how screwed up your weather people are. 

Remember they need ratings. They know with any mention of snow people will tune in more to keep an eye on what happens. Then they start the game all over again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

REAPER;1567266 said:


> I would bet you'll be on here tomorrow telling us how screwed up your weather people are.
> 
> Remember they need ratings. They know with any mention of snow people will tune in more to keep an eye on what happens. Then they start the game all over again.


Its a hidden fact supermarkets sponsor the weather on the news!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1567322 said:


> Its a hidden fact supermarkets sponsor the weather on the news!


You'd think it would be snow companies...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1567378 said:


> You'd think it would be snow companies...


Big storms cause a run on the stores to stock up!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1567378 said:


> You'd think it would be snow companies...


I hate the tv weather. "Ohhhh it hasn't snowed this winter we are so far behind inches wise......" that may he true but were getting more events with low amounts I.e. saltings. The news puts stupid ideas in customers heads


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

grandview;1567381 said:


> Big storms cause a run on the stores to stock up!


Have to get em to buy milk,eggs,bread and liquor somehow.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

how accurate is accuweather ? I found noaa to be accurate at times.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

dont look like enough to push! Hoping to at least salt! This has been a strange winter for us here in SW Michigan!! Next week looks a little more promising with the lake effect.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

How you looking for the 3-6"?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Who is suppose to get the 3-6?? Must be northern Michigan?
My only chance at any plowable snow is next week with lake effect. and we all know how a mile down the road makes a huge difference with lake effect!!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Superior L & L;1567971 said:


> How you looking for the 3-6"?


Well, they have backed it all down to an inch or less. My guess is we will see somewhere in the area of a half inch today and tonight (although the sun is out right now). Our local NBC tv news said this morning that we may see 1-2 FEET of snow early next week in the "lake effect" areas with a N-NW and NW wind snow belts here in SW MI. Meaning, if the wind is more out of the due north we wont see a flake because it will be out over the lake (Holland is in a "cove" on lake MI) and coming on shore in NW Indiana. If the winds turn more NW to W we may see some of that but I highly doubt we will get 2 FEET. I love how they try so hard to guess this far out. If the arctic air mass that is supposed to be coming does not have much moisture with it, it will just be cold with a few flurries. Our local FOX news this morning said that they weren't going to try to predict at this time how much if any snow we get early next week because of too many uncertainties. For us its all just a waiting game. I'm not sure why I bother to watch the news anymore


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Plowtoy;1568015 said:


> Well, they have backed it all down to an inch or less. My guess is we will see somewhere in the area of a half inch today and tonight (although the sun is out right now). Our local NBC tv news said this morning that we may see 1-2 FEET of snow early next week in the "lake effect" areas with a N-NW and NW wind snow belts here in SW MI. Meaning, if the wind is more out of the due north we wont see a flake because it will be out over the lake (Holland is in a "cove" on lake MI) and coming on shore in NW Indiana. If the winds turn more NW to W we may see some of that but I highly doubt we will get 2 FEET. I love how they try so hard to guess this far out. If the arctic air mass that is supposed to be coming does not have much moisture with it, it will just be cold with a few flurries. Our local FOX news this morning said that they weren't going to try to predict at this time how much if any snow we get early next week because of too many uncertainties. For us its all just a waiting game. I'm not sure why I bother to watch the news anymore


That is what I have been hearing too. If we get NW winds, it puts me in the bullseye! Fingers crossed. Really dont want that much snow all at once, but several inches per day for the week would be good!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd get a 10am Tee time at the local golf course


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

were told 2 or 3 " here for tomorow nite . 
we are prepared for 2-3 ft. at all times . 
just an ol fashioned love song .. . . . . . . . . ... . .:laughing:


----------

